
Google releases MacFUSE 2.0 - nickb
http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/wiki/CHANGELOG
======
tjweir
MacFusion is a nice front-end for MacFUSE: <http://www.macfusionapp.org/>

------
yan
Amit Singh is a machine. The OS X internals book and Mac FUSE is quite a bit
of awesome work.

------
anthonyrubin
What do you all commonly use MacFUSE for?

~~~
lordgilman
MacFusion was mentioned by tjweir already, it lets you mount FTP and SFTP
connections. There's also an excellent port of ntfs-3g for Mac at
<http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/> that replaces Apple's read only NTFS drivers
seamlessly with read/write ones.

------
river_styx
This is flippin' fantastic.

